# Help pre-acquisto scheda wireless

## DigitoErgoSum

Ciao all,

ho da poco finito di configurare un bel router (PIII 450) con la cara gentoo.

Pensavo di montarci una bella scheda pci/usb wifi per poter avere il portatile nattato senza doverlo collegare ad un stp da 5 mt (menoso...  :Smile: )

Ovviamente non ho ancora acquistato la scheda e vorrei comprarne una che non mi faccia rompere la testa con 1000 casini di incompatibilita'...

Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi ha acquistato una scheda "plug&play"-like  :Very Happy: 

Magari potreste dirmi il modello e l'url del negozio...  :Very Happy: 

Ringrazio anticipatamente 

Byez

----------

## Yoghi

```
PCI Roper 54mb chip Intersil (kernel driver PRISM54 OK)
```

Io uso questa e mi trovo molto bene!  :Wink: 

La presi a MediaWorld  :Wink: 

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PCI Roper 54mb chip Intersil (kernel driver PRISM54 OK)
> ```
> ...

 

Ho dato un'occhiata su mediaworld.it e l'unica roper che tengono e' pcmcia...

Cercando su trovaprezzi.it ho trovato questa: http://www.newprice.it/home.aspx?FID=13&PID=108506

E' la tua ???

----------

## Yoghi

No nn è quella e ho visto che non è linuxcompatibile cmq. se guardi qui trovi tutte le schede che sono compatibili in qualche modo  :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao a tutti stavo pensando anch'io di fare di una mia gentoo-box un AP wireless sapreste darmi delle dritte in merito a cosa devo emergere, sia sulla macchina cha fara' da access-point sia sul client che vi si agganciera'?

vi ringrazio del supporto  :Wink: 

ciao

dboogieman

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se riesci a trovare una netgear WG511 (non T) la puoi usare con HostAP.

----------

## Cazzantonio

io non ti consiglio una scheda con il chip prism54.... non puoi usare la crittazione WPA....

io ho una netgear WG511 e purtroppo mi tocca usare solo la crittazione WEP (che chiamarla crittazione gli fai un complimento...)

Ti consiglio una scheda che funzioni con i driver madwifi (chip aethros) oppure una con il chip prism... ma "b", non "g"  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> se riesci a trovare una netgear WG511 (non T) la puoi usare con HostAP.

 

Ottima, la ho anch'io, sia nella versione PCMCIA, sia in quella PCI.

Mal che ti vada usi ndiswrapper (lo trovi nel portage).

Sob...qui lo dico e qui mi bastono, ma lo uso anche io ... (scusa RMS  :Rolling Eyes:  )Last edited by thewally on Tue Jun 07, 2005 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thewally

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io ho una netgear WG511 e purtroppo mi tocca usare solo la crittazione WEP (che chiamarla crittazione gli fai un complimento...)
> 
> 

 

Scusa, ma riesci ad utilizzarla senza ndiswrapper?

Se si, come fai?

Se puo' servire a confrontare le due schede, questo e' l'output di lspci:

```

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 1faa (rev 03)

```

Grazie

The Wally

P.S. : Se mi sono troppo allargato uscendo dalla discussione me ne scuso  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Posso solo dire di evitare la U.S. Robotics 5416 PCI perché con ndiswrapper va a metà (non si riesce neppure a settare l'essid)  :Sad: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Yoghi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io non ti consiglio una scheda con il chip prism54.... non puoi usare la crittazione WPA....

 

sicuro?

----------

## lavish

Una scheda semi-reperibile e che dovrebbe funzionare penso sia la D-Link DWL-G520 con chipset Atheros (non la 520+ che monta TI)

Io dovrei comprare questa scheda in settimana...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> sicuro?

 

leggi qua:

http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

Se poi mi dici che si può fare allora dimmi come  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao vorrei ringraziare tutti per le dritte che mi avete dato, allora sicuro che utilizzero' hostap, per l'hardware do un cocchio in gior segundo i vostri consigli che avte gia' installato, ad installazione compiuta vi faro' avere notizie  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti!!!

ciao

dboogieman

----------

## lavish

Ho appena comprato la nuova scheda (la netgear wg311 rev.2 cercherò di venderla a prezzo (dis)onesto a qualcuno ora)

Si tratta di una 3comm 3CRDW696... splendida! Monta un chipset Prism 2.5 wavelan e "va su" con il driver del kernel, riconosciuta come eth0

Sono felice, finalmente!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## yardbird

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Una scheda semi-reperibile e che dovrebbe funzionare penso sia la D-Link DWL-G520 con chipset Atheros (non la 520+ che monta TI)
> 
> Io dovrei comprare questa scheda in settimana...

 

Io ho proprio la 520+... Sebbene non ci sia il supporto nel kernel, il driver esterno (http://acx100.sf.net) finora funziona egregiamente (una settimana di uptime sul serverino casalingo). Prima avevo una atlantis USB con chip atmel... che dire, un vero incubo, ora al confronto sono in paradiso  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Io ho proprio la 520+... Sebbene non ci sia il supporto nel kernel, il driver esterno (http://acx100.sf.net) finora funziona egregiamente (una settimana di uptime sul serverino casalingo). Prima avevo una atlantis USB con chip atmel... che dire, un vero incubo, ora al confronto sono in paradiso 

 

Sì, ho sentito di persone a cui funziona benequel driver. A me personalmente non è mai partito sulla Netgear WG311, la quale funzionava in modo sconcertante solo con ndiswrapper (ho anche scritto un howto per la configurazione di tale scheda). Si connetteva per qualche minuto, poi si sconnetteva e se si faceva un restart dello script di init del device wifi, dopo un pò freezava la macchina... e quasto solo al runlevel 5 (X)... ho provato tutte le combinazioni possibili delle varie opzioni (cambiare drivers, smanacciare su ndiswrapper, passare a ~, cambiare glibs...) ma niente... l'howto l'avevo scritto perchè sembrava funzionare bene la scheda (dopo la prima settimana di ndiswrapper)  :Mad:  Almeno so che ad altri ha funzionato... vabbè, ora ho 3com (anche se è solo una 11Mbps) e sono felice  :Wink: 

----------

